
Remlok, miniature Clojure UI framework with optimistic updates and all that - gumvic
https://github.com/gumvic/remlok
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN".

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
gumvic
It definitely meets, so I'll put it there.

Thanks!

